# 5W help



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going to Edmonton next week, which means I'll have access to a wide variety of stores and experts, but I need a new 5W. Any tips on places to get them, or anywhere online that's legit with some kind of discount? I'm not looking to spend more than about $200 CAD if at all possible.

Also, it seems like everything I'm finding online has graphite shafts. I'm not particularly interested in these, but is that all they make?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi most woods driver have graphite shafts now you may be able to find a steel one or you might have to get it reshafted if you really dont want graphite. I never used to like graphite shaft but I have then in my driver 3w and 3 hybrid now and I have gotten used to how they play although I still like steel in my irons.

You can get different stiffness shafts if you are worried about the flex. As for where to buy them I'm from Australia so not much help there sorry.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright, thanks, that helps. If that's all that's out there, then I'll learn to use them, I guess. Just have to go with a stiffer model.


----------

